# Membership Decline Linked to Climate Change



## coachn (Nov 17, 2015)

*Membership Decline Linked to Climate Change*




 
*
Satyre Point, FL –* In an unprecedented scientific study of the Craft, Masonic Scientists have concluded that Climate Change is the cause of declining membership worldwide.  Masonic experts from diverse fields came together recently for a Masonic Summit organized with the intent to discuss the epidemic problem that has plagued the Society for over half a century.

Read more here...


----------



## GrandJojo (Nov 17, 2015)

That is hilarious!


----------



## GKA (Nov 17, 2015)

I see some truth in it, as it gets hotter, those tux's become unbearable


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Nov 17, 2015)

I agree that climate change and the decline in membership in Freemasonry are linked.  Not by numbers on a graph, but by a common thinking mistake.  Both ideas are based on the theory that change should not occur, and that if change does occur it needs to be fixed.  Lets examine climate change.  Our best scientists tell us that the Earth has been getting warmer for about 10,000 years.  No one was complaining about Global Warming when the leading edge of the Arctic Glacier was in Indiana. The history of our planet is a story of continuous change.  Suddenly, in the last two decades this has become a "problem" that we need to "fix".  Suddenly I am supposed to panic because I realize that the Earth is still evolving?  Please, give me a break!

Similarly, enrollment in Freemasonry has waxed and waned over the centuries.  I am sure that if there had been a Grand Lodge of Rome in Julius Caesar's day they would have moaned and groaned that fewer and fewer men petitioned for the degrees as the great civilization of Rome fell into decline, never thinking that the decline in petitions might be linked to the changing political fortunes of their country.  Things Evolve - Things Change!

Please forgive me for posting this light-hearted tirade.  "Global Warming" and "The Decline in Masonry" are both pet peeves of mine.  Personally, I think that the declining numbers in Freemasonry may be the best thing that has happened to Masonry in many decades.  Masons are waking up.  Masons are actually looking at the Craft instead of taking it for granted.  Masons are actually saying "How can I help make the Craft better?".   Masons are realizing that "Becoming Better" is an activity that they need to actively engage in!  Wa-Hoo!

4:35 PM - edited for syntax


----------



## GKA (Nov 17, 2015)

I like it, can I extrapulate that Freemasonry has been around as long as climate change?
That would be something


----------



## GKA (Nov 17, 2015)

I see at my lodge that no one is interested in ancient masonic teachings, they see the fraternity as some sort of elite social club, their membership justified by social awarness and philanthropy


----------



## GKA (Nov 17, 2015)

Come on coach, you must have more to share


----------



## coachn (Nov 17, 2015)

GKA said:


> Come on coach, you must have more to share


Yep.  In due time my Brother...

In the meantime, pass the beans, will ya?


----------



## Ressam (Nov 17, 2015)

Climate is changin', Honorable Gentlemen!
This is not a joke!
God is Love. Love cannot judge. But, sth. must stop Humanity which is goin' Wrong Way.
Of course, may be I'm mistaken! But, this "technological way" is just wrong!
Pumpin' oil from The Mother-Earth until it'll be completely finished. It's wrong. Just wrong.
We'll have another -- The Deluge! Mark my words.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2015)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> The history of our planet is a story of continuous change. Suddenly, in the last two decades this has become a "problem" that we need to "fix". Suddenly I am supposed to panic because I realize that the Earth is still evolving? Please, give me a break!


Global Warming is one of the biggest cons to hit the planet. People have made millions on this hoax including the main face of the movement, Al Gore.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2015)

coachn said:


> Yep. In due time my Brother...
> 
> In the meantime, pass the beans, will ya?


coachn strikes again, lol.


----------



## coachn (Dec 5, 2015)

Warrior1256 said:


> coachn strikes again, lol.


shhhhh... eat your beans,,,


----------



## Angler (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## GKA (Dec 7, 2015)

I knew that NAFTA was a bad idea


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 21, 2015)

GKA said:


> I knew that NAFTA was a bad idea


It could be the death blow to Masonry, lol.


----------

